# Wood Toxicity



## WRClifford (Dec 30, 2010)

I understand that various woods and wood dust have different toxicities. A friend recently gave me a print out of a table of woods ant their relative toxicity, but can't identify the source. Does anyone have a good reference for this?

Thanks for any suggestions!

Wayne


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There's a few:
http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm
http://www.finewoodworking.com/Materials/MaterialsArticle.aspx?id=29311
http://www.riparia.org/toxic_woods.htm
http://www.lumberpost.com/ArticleID-105.htm












 









.


----------



## WRClifford (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the links. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

and these 2:

http://www.cs.rochester.edu/u/roche/rec.wood.misc/wood.toxic

http://faculty.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/faculty/docliver/Research/cuttingboard.htm


----------

